# Automatisches "Speichern unter"?



## Kajotex (10. März 2004)

Ich brach mal eine auskunft! Ich brauch eine Funktion in html oder CSS (NEIN kein php oder sonst sonen kram! ^^) die einen (in diesem falle mich) automatisch etwas runterladen lässt aber halt so als hätt ich nen rechtsklick auf was gemacht und dann "ziel speichern unter" aktiviert!

ich hoffe das is verständlich  

wenn nicht nachfragen bitte! :>

EDIT:
Jaaaa..... genau so wie wir das alle von den schmuddelsites  kennen  
die bemerkungen könnt ihr euch bitte sparen ich will nicht sowas machen! ich will niemenanden zum download von etwas zwingen. das hier dient dem problem mit meinem internet das irgendwei spackt. sieht andere threads by me


----------



## split (10. März 2004)

also in CSS oder HTML ist das auf jeden Fall NICHT möglich, da diese "Sprachen" nur zum formatieren gut sind. Sorry, aber außer PHP etc. gibt es meines Wissens keine andere Möglichkeit!


----------



## Kajotex (10. März 2004)

ich wollt kein php...... weil ich davon keine ahnung hab........
würd mir das einer schreioben wärs auch ok aber php MUSS man doch hochladen oder? html ist ja auf dem pc... also praktisch offline (wenn man mal davon absieht das es auf das i-net zugreift umd die daten die drinstehen auszuführen  ) ausführbar. ist das bei php auch so? weil ich hab das n paarmal verscuht mit solchen geschreibenen krams aber das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert!

wenn einer mit die php lösung plausibel verklährt und schreibt (mehrmals kopierbar so das die funktion mehrmals benutzs werden kann) wäre ich SEHR dankbar!

(mal sehn wer drauf anspringt  )


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von split _
> *also in CSS oder HTML ist das auf jeden Fall NICHT möglich, da diese "Sprachen" nur zum formatieren gut sind. Sorry, aber außer PHP etc. gibt es meines Wissens keine andere Möglichkeit! *



*Sorry, aber das ist gequirlter und absoluter bullshit ...*

@Problem:

Das ist in HTML ganz einfach zu regeln: REFRESH

Das ist ein Meta-Tag: http://vancouver-webpages.com/META/metatags.detail.html

Kommt in den HTML-Head:

```
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="3;URL=http://www.some.org/dateizumdownloaden.zip">
```

Mit PHP braucht man nur den HEADER()-Befehl zu verwenden, das ist gaaanz grob umschrieben so ähnlich wie das HTML-Refresh.


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2004)

Naja... eigentlich hast du die Erkläring selbst gegeben... dies ist ein Sicherheitsproblem, und daher idR. nicht möglich....

Es gibt natürlich Wege, dies zu erreichen....wenn man die nötige Sicherheitslücke als vorrausgesetzt ansehen kann.
Bspw. ist das im IE über einen Bug im <object>-Tag möglich, beliebige Dateien auf dem Rechner eines Besuchers abzulegen, auszuführen und zu eliminieren.

Aber ich glaube, es wäre hilfreich, wenn du in Form einer halbwegs geordneten Satzstruktur und unter Verwendung von Gross/Kleinschreibung  versuchen könntest, darzulegen, was du vorhast.


----------



## Kajotex (10. März 2004)

O.......k...........

und jetz noch mal auf Ost Hybräisch.... 


EDIT:
Und der Refresh Befehl dient zum ..... naja... "refreshen" des fensters.... das hat doch eigentlich nichts mit meinem problem zu tun oder?

EDIT EDIT:
Ok... hat doch was damit zu tun! ^^
aber es ist nicht wie der "ziel speichern unter" befehlt sonder einfach nur wie "öffnen"

ich brauche aber ersteres da es sich um auch um bilder handelt!


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kajotex _
> *EDIT EDIT:
> Ok... hat doch was damit zu tun! ^^
> aber es ist nicht wie der "ziel speichern unter" befehlt sonder einfach nur wie "öffnen"
> ...



Wie Du siehst ist es auch ein leichtes aneinander vorbei zu reden 
Hehe.

Das Problem ist, das der Browser entscheidet, ob 'speichern unter' oder öffnen. Je nach Einstellung des Browsers ... örks. Der Typ der Datei wird vom Browser bestimmt. Mit PHP kann man dann den Dateityp ändern den der Server verschickt, d.h. das Browserverhalten kann etwas mehr kontrolliert werden.

Naja Fatalus hat es ja schon erwähnt. Es wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man beim Surfer alles steuern könnte *ggg*


----------



## Kajotex (11. März 2004)

Und geht php nun offline oder ist das uploaden zwnigend notwendig?

wenns auch offline auszuführen geht wär ich zufriden..... wenn ich dann noch die funktion wüsste


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Kajotex _
> *Und geht php nun offline oder ist das uploaden zwnigend notwendig?
> 
> wenns auch offline auszuführen geht wär ich zufriden..... wenn ich dann noch die funktion wüsste  *



Ich weiß nicht so genau was Du mit "offline" und "uploaden" meinst. Natürlich kannst Du PHP mit einem WAMP auch in einem Lokalen Netzwerk und somit auf einem "Mini Netzwerk" -> Deinem PC zum laufen bringen. Somit brauchst Du nix auf einen Server zu spielen, weil Du selbst Server bist 

Aber irgendwie habe ich das blöde Gefühl Du meinst etwas ganz anderes, hehe.

Naja.. die PHP-Funktionen sind nicht so schwer zu finden:
http://de3.php.net/manual/de/function.header.php

... hoffe ich habe verstanden was Du meinst.... *grübel*


----------



## pycak (11. März 2004)

Also, meiner wissens nach ist es servereinstellung.

bei mir z.b. ist es so, dass bestimmte dateitypen automatisch gespeichert werden.

ich weiß nicht was du zum laden stellen willst, aber versuch es mal mit einem zip-datei. mach einfach einen direkten link zu diesem zip-datei und probiere mal aus was passiert wenn du diesen mit deinem browser aufrufst...


----------

